# First carved calls



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

These are my first carved call. They were carved using a turbo carver and hand carving tools. The first call is mahogany and is a duck call, second is black ask burl, and is a goose call.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Bob,
I like he carvings. Nice wood choices too.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good looking calls Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are cool bob. 
The carvings make them stand out from the rest.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice indeed :thumbsup::thumbsup:
bet that took a while to carve :yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are just too cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are too nice to use!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully done there, I also love the carvings an you did a beautiful job an great choses of wood to :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ESmithIII (Jan 15, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful! Are there plans you used to assemble them? What goes inside?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

ESmithIII said:


> Incredibly beautiful! Are there plans you used to assemble them? What goes inside?


I have just started to teach myself to carve with a turbo carver, I have been carving since my first carving class at Woodcraft in 2003. I have a hidden desire to carve gun stocks. The duck is a photo transfer which provides the outline and the remainder is some what adlib, much like carving a wood spirit, just keep studying faces. The basket weave was from using a model in a magazine. Right now I am trying to develop the fish scale and a variation on the basket weave. 

The duck call works it has the insert from WEBcustom/WEBfoot calls and the goose works it has the guts from Hut. I have been making calls since 2006. Yes I did buy a book on call making but most of my input has been from two forums THO Game calls and Custom Calls online where I purchased most of my supplies based on other peoples comments.

Turbo carving is a learning process and a bit expensive. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## blondewood (May 17, 2009)

They are both beautiful. The goose call is extremely fetching though. Such artistry and detail on a small object is amazing.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

great work


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Really fantastic calls! I don't know which I like best but they are both as beautiful as any call I've seen.


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> These are my first carved call. They were carved using a turbo carver and hand carving tools. The first call is mahogany and is a duck call, second is black ask burl, and is a goose call.


Nice.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow now those are nice. Very well done


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That really is an exceptional piece. Great details. Thanks for posting!


----------

